# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مقدمة فى علم التفسير للشيخ / خالد جميل

## عمرو يس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم* *مقدمة فى علم التفسير* 
*          إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا إنه من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادى له .*
*          واشهد إن لا إله إلا لله واشهد أن محمد عبده ورسوله اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.*
*           إما بعد . فإن أولى ما أُعملت فيه القرائح وتشاغلت به الاوقات وتقاصرت دونه الأعمار كتاب الله وهو الفصل الذى ليس بالهزل لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه وهو من لدن حكيم خبير.*
*           وأعظم ما يتناول من كتاب هو تفسيره وفهمه وتدبره سيما بالطريقة التى تتبعها العلماء بالتناول والتدبر وبيان أحكامه وحكمه حتى يسهل على المدبر العمل به والانقياد للاوامر والنواهى .*
*          وهو كما ذكر شمس الدين الخويي رحمه الله تعالى " علم التفسير عسير يسير " قال أما عسره فظاهر من وجوه أظهرها أنه كلام متكلم لم يصل الناس إلى مراده بالسماع منه ولا مكان للوصول إليه.*
*           بخلاف الامثال والأشعار فإن الانسان يمكن علمه بمراد المتكلم بأن يسمع منه أو يسمع ممن سمع منه أما القرآن فتفسيره على وجه القطع لا يُعلم إلا بأن يسمع من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك متعذر إلا فى آيات قلائل فالعلم بالمراد يستنبط بأمارات ودلائل والحكمة فيه إن الله تعالى أراد أن يتفكر عباده فى كتابه فلم يأمر نبيه بالتنصيص على المراد وإنما هو عليه الصلاة والسلام صوّب رأى جماعة من المفسرين فسار ذلك دليلاً قاطعاً على جواز التفسير من غير سماع من الله ورسوله. كما سار ذلك دليلاً لاعمال القرائح فى فهم كتاب وتدبره .*
*         لذلك أثرت أن اكتب مقدمة لهذا الفن الجليل . كما قال العلماء أن مقدمات العلوم ليست من العلوم ولكنها مدخل للعلوم .*
*فنبدأ أولاً باسمه :-*
*هو علم التفسير – أى تفسير كتاب الله* 
*وكتاب الله : هو الكتاب المنزل على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بواسطة جبريل المعجز والمتحدى به المتلو والمتعبد بتلاوته المحفوظة فى الصحف والصدور .*
*إذاً تبين لنا إنه يخرج من التعريف* 
*·      * *الحديث النبوى*
*·      * *الحديث القدسي*
*·      * *الموحى إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أو إلى غيره عن غير جبريل.*
*ثانياً : تعريفه :-*
*                  علم التفسير أو التأويل . واختلف أهل العلم هل هما عَلَم على عِلْم واحد أو هما متغايران  لكن قبل الدخول فى الخلاف نعرّج على تعريفهما فى اللغة والاصطلاح .*
* قال ابن فارس :- معانى العبارات التى يُعبّر بها عن الأشياء ترجع إلى ثلاثة :*
*1- المعنى            2- التفسير           3- التأويل*
*وهى وإن اختلفت فالمقاصد بها متقاربة*
* أولاً : المعنى : فهو القصد والمراد : يقال عنيت بهذا الكلام كذا أى قصدت وعمدت وهو مشتق من الإظهار يقال : عنت القربة إذا لم تحفظ الماء بل أظهرته ومنه عنوان الكتاب وقيل مشتق قول : عنت الأرض بنبات حسن إذا أنبتت نباتاً حسن.* 
*            قال الزركشى :- وحيث قال المفسرون " قال أصحاب المعانى فمرادهم مصنفوا الكتب فى معانى القرآن كالزجاج ومن قبله وغيرهم ، وفى بعض كلام الواحدى : أكبر أهل المعانى : الفراء والزجاج وابن الانبارى قالوا : كذا وكذا ومعانى الفرآن للزجاج لم يصنف مثله وحيث أطلق المتأخرون أهل المعانى فمرادهم بهم مصنفو العلم المشهور .*
*ثانياً : التفسير :-*
* التفسير لغة : على وزن تفعيل وهو من الفسر* 
*والفسر هو البيان والكشف عن المغطى  والتوضيح . كما قيل أنه من نظر الطبيب فى البول لمعرفة العلة ومنه التفسرة . وقيل هو مُولَدة . وأيضاً قيل هو مقلوب من السفر أى الظهور منه أسفر الصبح إذا أضاء   وقال الراغب : ولكن جعل الفسر لإظهار المعنى المعقول وجعل السفر لإبراز الأعيان للأبصار .*
*التفسير اصطلاحاً :** وقد اختلف نظرة العلماء إلى علم التفسير اختلافاً كبيراً وذلك بسبب اختلاف طرق التفسير ومناهج المفسرين فهاك تعاريفهم .*


*·        * *تعريف ابن حجر* 
*1.  * *كشف المراد عن اللفظ المشكل* 
*2.  * *التفسير المراد باللفظ    * 
*3.  * *يختص بالالفاظ والمفرادات*
*·      * *تعريف موسى شاهين لاشين*
*4.  * *علم يُبحث فيه عن أحوال القرآن الكريم من حيث دلالته على المراد بقدر الطاقة البشرية* 
*·      * *تعريف الزركشى*
*5.  * *علم يفهم به كتاب الله المنزل على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبيان معانيه واستخراج أحكامه وحكمه .*
*·      * *تعريف الثعلبى*
*6.  * *بيان وضع اللفظ إما حقيقى أو مجازاً*
*·      * *تعريف الأصبهانى* 
*7.* *كشف معانى القرآن وبيان المراد أعم من أن يكون بحسب اللفظ المشكل وغيره وبحسب المعنى الظاهر وغيره .*
*·      * *تعريف السيوطى وكذا الزركشى 1/416*
*8.* *علم نزول الآيات وشئونها واقاصيصها والاسباب النازلة فيها ثم يرتب فيها مكيها ومدنيها ومحكمها ومتشابهها ونسخها ومنسوخها وعامها وخاصها ومطلقها ومقيدها ومجملها ومفسرها قال الزركشى : وزاد قوم علم حلالها وحرامها ووعدها ووعيدها وأمرها ونهيها وأمثالها .*
*·      * *تعريف الالوسى*
*9.* *علم يبحث فى كيفية النطق بالفاظ القرآن ومدلولاتها وأحكام الافرادية والتركيبية ومعانيها التى يحمل عليها حالة التركيب والقراءات المرادة لذلك لمعرفة النسخ وسبب النزول وقصة توضيح ما أُبهم فى القرآن ونحو ذلك .  * 
*10. * *إخراج الشىء من مقام الخفاء إلى مقام التجلى* 
*11. * *علم يبحث عن معنى نظم القرآن بحسب الطاقة البشرية بحسب ما تقتضيه القواعد العربية*
*12. * *بيان كلام الله عز وجل بذكر مفهومات الكلمات والعبارات الموجودة فى القرآن* 
*13. * *بيان لفظ لا يحتاج إلا وجهاً واحداً*
*14.* *شرح ما جاء مجملاًمن القصص من الكتاب الكريم وتعريف ما يدل عليه الفاظه الغريبة وتبيين الامور التى أنزلت بسببها .*
*إلى غير ذلك من التعاريف لهذا الفن .*
*ثالثاً: التأويل :-*
*والتأويل لغة يرجع إلى عدة معان منها :*
*1.* *( الأول ) بالتخفيف بمعنى الرجوع آل الشىء يؤول أولا ما لا رجع ومنه أول إليه رجعه وآلت عن الشىء أرتددت* 
*2.  * *( أوّل ) بالتشديد أوّل الكلام تأوّله دبره وقدر ، أوّلت الشىء إذا جمعة وأصلحته*
*3.  * *( الإياله ) وهى السياسة كأن المؤول للكلام ساس الكلام ووضع المعنى فيه حسب وضعه*
*التأويل اصطلاحاً :*
*·      * *تعريف ابن حجر*
*1.  * *هو بيان المراد بالمعنى* 
*·      * *تعريف أبوعبيد الهروى*
*2.  * *رد أحد المحتملين إلى ما يطابق الظاهر*
*3.  * *نقل ظاهر اللفظ عن وضعه الاصلى إلى ما لا يحتاج إلى دليل لولا ما نزل ظاهر اللفظ*
*·      * *تعريف ابن الاثير*
*4.  * *ابداء احتمال لفظ معتضد بدليل خارج عنه*
*·      * *تعريف الثعلبى*
*5.  * *تفسير باطن اللفظ والاخبار عن حقيقة المراد* 
*·      * *تعريف الالوسى* 
*6.  * *معان قدسية ومعارف ربانية تنهل من سحب الغيب على قلوب العارفبن* 
*وبطلان هذين التعارفين الاخرين بين وواضح فهذا على رأى أهل الحلول والتصوفة أصحاب الحقيقة كما يزعمون .*
*·      * *نعريف السيوطى*
*7.  * *التأويل يستعمل مرة عاماً ومرة خاصاً أما فى لفظ مشترك بين معان مختلفة أو فى لفظ واحد * 
*8.  * *توجيه لفظ متوجه إلى معان مختلفة بما يظهر من الادلة* 
*9.  * *ترجيح أحد المحتملات بدون القطع أو الشهادة على الله أنه عنى باللفظ هذا* 
*10. * *صرف اللفظ عن المعنى الراجح إلى المعنى المرجوح لدليل يقترن به*
*11.* *إن التأويل هو نفس المراد بالكلام فإن كان الكلام طلباً كان تأويله نفس الفعل المطلوب وإن كان خبراً تأوله نفس الشىء المخبر عنه .*
*·      * *تعريف الجرجانى*
*12. * *صرف اللفظ عن معناه إلى معنى يحتمله إذا كان المحتمل الذى يراد موافقاً للكتاب والسنة*
*ثالثاً : حكمه :-*
*                      تعلم التفسير كسائر العلوم الشريعة فرض على الكفاية حيث أنه إذا قام به طائفة سقط عن الباقين هذا من جهة التخصص . ولاكن لابد للمسلم أن يفهم ما خاطبه به ربه من الاوامر والنواهى*
*رابعاً : موضوعه :-*
*                             آيات الكتاب العزيز التى انزلها على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بواسطة جبريل عليه السلام المحفوظ فى الصدور والمكتوب فى المصاحف*
*خامساً : فضله :-* 
*                         دائما يفضل الشىء بنسبته فهو كلام الله الذى لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه . كما أنه خطاب الله إلى خلقه* 
*سادساً : واضعه :-* 
* أولاً :** لا شك أن القرآن أشار إلى ذلك فى الكتاب العزيز وذلك فى عد ة آيات مجملة ثم يذكرها القرآن مفصلة وهاك الامثلة*
*1.  * *قال الله عن القرآن بأنه كتاب هداية للعالمين " ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين "* 
*         ثم يبين ذلك " إن هذا القرآن يهدى للتى هى أقوم ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراً كبيرا "*
*2.  * *وقد بين القرآن أنه لا ريب فيه " أم يقولون تقوله بل لا يؤمنون فليأتوا بحديث مثله إن كانوا صادقين "*
*       " أم يقولون افتراه فليأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات وأدعوا من استطعتم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين "*

----------


## عمرو يس

* ثانياً :** ثم وضح القرآن وبين لنبيه بعض ما أشكل عليه وأن الله عليه بيان هذا الكتاب المنزل " لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به إن علينا جمعه وقرءانه  فإذا قرأنه فتبع قرءانه ثم إن علينا بيانه "*
*قال الشوكانى :- أى تفسير ما فيه من الحلال والحرام وبيان ما أشكل عليه ، ثم صوب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لبعض أصحابه بعض الآيات فكانت اشارة على جواز هذا التفسير من بعضهم كما فى الامثلة الاتية* 
*          ما رواه البخارى من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود قال لما نزلت " الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم " شق ذلك على المؤمنين فقالوا يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أينا لا يظلم نفسه ؟ قال ليس ذلك  إنما هو الشرك ، ألم تسمعوا ما قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه " يا بنى لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم "*
*         ما رواه مسلم من حديث عقبة بن عامر يقول سمعت رسول الله وهو على المنبر يقول " واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة " ألا إن القوة الرمى ألا إن القوة الرمى ألا إن القوة الرمى .*
*         ما رواه البخارى ومسلم من حديث عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" من حوسب يوم القيامة عذب " فقلت اليس قد قال الله عز وجل " فسوف يحاسب حساباً يسيرا " فقال " ليس ذاك الحساب إنما ذاك العرض من نوقش الحساب يوم القيامة عذب "*
*     والامثلة على ذلك كثيرة ولكن هناك خلاف بين العلماء فى ذلك المقدار فذهب بعضهم إلى أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بين كل معانى الكتاب العزيز كما بلغ ألفاظه لقول الله تعالى ( لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم) " النحل 44" كما ذكر الإمام ابن تيمية في مقدمة تفسيره .*
*     وبعضهم إلى أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أكثره وبعضهم ما بين إلا القليل.*
*     قال الزركشى :- وهذا الطراز الاول لكن يجب الحذر فيه من الضعيف فيه والموضوع فإنه كثير ، وإن سواد الاوراق سواد فى القلب ، قال الميمونى : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول " ثلاث كتب ليس لها أصول : المغازى والملاحم والتفسير ، قال المحققون من أصحابه بمراده أن الغالب أنها ليس لها اسانيد صحاح متصلة وإلا فقد صح الكثير كما بين ذلك*
* ثالثاً :**ثم بعد التصويب للصحابة تبين أن للصحابة حصيلة فيما تجمع لدى الصحابة مما يتعلق بتفسير القرآن وذلك من أمور* 
*1.* *ما وضحه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذلك ابتداء دون السؤال عنه كأن تنزل الآية فيوضحه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابة كما فى تفسير قوله تعالى " وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس " كما رواه البخارى من حديث أبى سعيد الخدرى قال : * 
*     " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعى نوح يوم القيامة فيقول : لبيك وسعديك يا رب فيقول : هل بلغت ؟ فيقول : نعم فيقال لامته هل بلغكم ؟ فيقولون : ما آتانا من نذير فيقول : من يشهد لك ؟ فيقول : محمد وأمته فيشهدون انه قد بلغ " . "ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا فذلك قوله جل ذكره "وكذلك جعلناكم أمتة وسطاً لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيداً "*
*2.  * *ما سئل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأجاب عنه كما فى الآيات* 
*" ويسئلونك " وكما فى البخارى من حديث ابن مسعود " وما قدروا الله حق قدره "* 
*3.  * *ما استشكل عليهم فأجابهم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصواب وقد تقدم* 
*4.  * *ما اجتهدوا فيه وأعملوا فكرهم .* 
*        كما فى البخارى فى تفسير قوله تعالى " عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محموداً "* 
*عن ابن عمر رضى الله عنهما قال : إن الناس يصيرون يوم القيامة جثاً كل أمة تتبع نبيها يقولون : يا فلان اشفع ، يا فلان اشفع حتى تنتهى الشفاعة إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فذلك يوم يبعثه الله المقام المحمود "*
*5.  * *ما أخذوه من أهل الكتاب* 
*كالخلاف المشهور فى حديث أبى هريرة عن كعب الأحبار فى خلق الله للكون .*
*       قال الزركشى : فإن تفسير الصحابة عندهم بمنزلة المرفوع إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما قاله الحاكم فى تفسيره* 
*      قال أبو الخطاب من الحنابلة : يحتمل ألا يرجع اليهم إذا قلنا : إن قوله ليس بحجة والصواب الأول ، لأنه من باب الرواية لا الرأى .*
*     قلت : والمسألة فيها تفصيل يرجع إلى الصيغة وتفصيل يرجع إلى المثل*
*           أ*-    * *أماالصيغة فإن كانت مما تشعر بالرفع كان مرفوعاً كأن يقول من السنة أويبلغ به أو يرفعه .*
*        ب*- * *والمتن : إذا كان مما لا اجتهاد فيه ولا يبلغه بذلك كأن يكون أمراً غيب أولا يكون إلا بالسماع كان مرفوعاً .*
*صدور المفسرين من الصحابة*
*1.  * *على بن أبى طالب*
*2.  * *عبد الله بن عباس وهو تجرد لهذا الشأن والمحفوظ عنه أكثر من المحفوظ عن غيره*
*3.  * *عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص . وكل ما ورد عن غيرهم من الصحابة محسن  مقدم .*

* رابعاً :**ثم كانت هناك حاجة لتفسير ما لم يتم تفسيره وفى هذا الشأن يقول الدكتور الذهبى رحمه الله " إن ما نقل عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن الصحابة من التفسير لم يتناول جميع آيات القرآن وانما فسروا ما غمض فهمه على معاصريهم ثم تزايدهذا الغموض على تدرج كلما بعد الناس عن عصر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة فاحتاج المشتغلون بالتفسير من التابعين أن يكملوا هذا النقص فزادو فى التفسير بمقدار ما زاد من غموض ثم جاء من بعدهم فأتموا تفسير القرآن تباعاً معتمدين على ما عرفوه من لغة العرب ومناهجهم فى القول وعلى ما صح لديهم من الاحداث التى حدثت فى عصر نزول القرآن وغير هذا من أدوات الفهم ووسائل البحث ".*
*          وفى الرجوع إلى قول التابعى رواياتان عن أحمد واختار ابن عقيل المنع وحكوه عن شعبة . لكن عمل المفسرين على خلافه وقد حكوا فى كتبهم أقوالهم كالضحاك بن مزاحم وسعيد بن جبير ومجاهد وقتادة وأبى العالية الرياحى والحسن البصرى والربيع بن أنس ومقاتل بن سليمان وعطاء بن أبى سلمة الخراسانى ومرة الهمذانى وعلى بن أبى طلحة الوالبى ومحمد بن كعب القرظى وأبى بكر الاصم عبد الرحمن بن كيسان واسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السدى وعكرمة مولى ابن عباس وعطية العوفى وعطاء بن أبى رباح وعبد الله بن زيد بن أسلمة .*
*        فهذه تفاسير القدماء المشهورين وغالب أقوالهم تلقوها من الصحابة ولعل اختلاف الروايه عن أحمد إنما هو فيما كان من أقوالهم وأرائهم .*
*      ومن المبرزين فى التابعين :- الحسن ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير ثم يتلوهم عكرمة والضحاك إن لم يلق ابن عباس وإنما أخذ عن ابن جبير أما أبو صالح فكان عامر الشعبى يطعن عليه لأنه كان يراه مقصر فى النظر.*
*       قال الحافظ أبو أحمد بن عدى فى كتابه الكامل " للكلبى أحاديث صالحة وخاصة عن أبى صالح وهو معروف بالتفسير وليس لأحد تفسير أطول منه ولا أشيع فيه وبعده مقاتل بن سليمان إلا أن الكلبى يفضل عن مقاتل ، لما فى مقاتل من المذاهب الرديئة بعد هذه الطبقة ألفت تفاسير تجمع أقوال الصحابة والتابعين كتفسير سفيان بن عيينة ووكيع بن الجراح وشعبة بن الحجاج ويزيد بن هارون والمفضل وعبد الرازق بن همام الصنعانى واسحاق بنراهوية وروح بن عبادة ويحى بن قريش ومالك بن سليمان الهروى وعبد بن حميد الكشى وعبد الله بن الجراح وهيثم بن بشير وصالح بن محمد اليذيدى                                   وعلى بن حجر بن إياس السعدى ويحى بن محمد بن عبد الله الهروى وعلى بن أبى   طلحة وابن مردوية وسنيد والنسائى وغيرهم ووقع فى مسند أحمد والبزار ومعجم الطبرانى وغيرهم كثير من ذلك .                                                       * 
* خامساً :**ثم جاء عصر تدوين التفسير على أنه علم مستقل جمع أشتات هذه الاقوال من أقوال الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم .*
*       يقول الدكتور الذهبى رحمه الله " ثم بعد عصر الصحابة والتابعين خطا التفسير خطوة ثانية ، وذلك حيث ابتدأ التدوين لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكانت أبوابه متنوعة وكان التفسير باباً من هذه الابواب التى اشتمل عليها الحديث فلم يُفرد له تأليف خاص يفسر القرآن سورة سورة أو آية آية من مبدئه إلى منتهاه ، بل وجد من العلماء من طوف فى الامصار المختلفة فجمع بجوار ذلك ما روى فى الامصار من تفسير منسوب إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أو إلى الصحابة أو إلى التابعين ومن هؤلاء يزيد بن هارون السلمى ت 117 هـ وشعبة بن الحجاج ت 160 هـ ووكيع بن لجراح ت 197 هـ وسفيلن بن عيينة ت 198 هـ  أ هـ  وكل هؤلاء : جعلوا التفسير باب من الحديث بعد تدون العلم فى عهد عمر بن عبد العزيز ".*
*      ثم جاء عصر استقلال التفسير فبدأ بذلك عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز جريج ت 150 هـ فهو أول من صنف فى التفسير على استقلال . وجمع كل ما قيل فى التفسير من الصحيح والسقيم وأودعه فى كتابه* 
*      ثم جاء أبوزكريا يحيى بن سلام بن ثعلب ت 200 هـ وصنف تفسيراً يقع فى ثلاثين جزءاً وجعل مبنى اختياره على المعنى اللغوى والتخريج الإعرابى ويندرج من اختيار المعنى إلى اختيار القراءة التى تتماشى وإياه* 
*     ثم جاء أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبرى ت 310 هـ فألف تفسيره العظيم المسمى " جامع البيان فى تفسير القرآن " وعلى يد مؤلفه استقام علم التفسير و  مُكن له فى طليعة المؤلفات الكبرى فى علم التفسير* 
*سابعاً : فائدته :-*
*               هو الوصول إلى معرفة أوامر الله ونواهيه والتعبد بما أمر ونهى .*
*ثامناً : استمداده :-*
*              يستمد من علم اللغة والصرف والبيان وعلم الحديث والاصول .* 
*تاسعاً : مسائله :-* 
*                            أيات الله من حيث المعنى والتفسير والتأويل .*
*عاشراً : غايته :-* 
*                            الوصول إلى رضى الله عز وجل .*

*أقســــام التفســــير* *أن التفسير ينقسم باعتبارات :-*
* الاول :-**  باعتبار المصادر التى يستمد منها وهو من هذه الجهة ينقسم إلى قسمين* 
*        أ*-       * *تفسير المأثور*
*     ب*-    * *تفسير الرأى* 
*  الثانى :- تقسيم التفسير باعتيار كيفية تناوله وعرضه وهو من هذه الجهة ينقسم إلى* 
*         أ*-      * *تفسير تحليلى*
*      ب*-   * *تفسير إجمالى*
*  الثالث :- باعتبار عموم موضوعاته أو خصوصها* 
*وهو من هذه الجهة ينقسم إلى* 
*        أ*-       * *تفسير عام*
*     ب*-    * *تفسير موضوعى*
*·      * *باعتبار المصادر*
*        أ*-       * *التفسير بالمأثور فهم كما يلى*
*1.     * *القرآن الكريم*
*2.     * *السنة المطهرة*
*3.     * *أقوال الصحابة على تفصيل فيها*
*4.     * *أقوال التابعين على خلاف فى اعتبارها * 
*فائدته :-*
*لا شك بأن النفس تطمئن لما هو ثابت صحيح من المرويات المنسوبة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو إلى صحابته أو تابعيه على الاطلاق .*
*المؤلفات بالمأثور:*
*1.      * *" جامع البيان فى تفسير القرآن " لأبى جعفر الطبرى ت 310 هـ*
*2.      * *" بحر العلوم " لأبى الليث نصر بن محمد السمرقندى ت 375 هـ*
*3.      * *" معالم التنزيل " لأبى محمد الحسين بن مسعود البغوى ت 516 هـ*
*4.      * *" المحرر الوجيز فى تفسير الكتاب العزيز " لأبى محمد عبد الحق بن غالب بن عطية ت 541 هـ*
*5.      * *" تفسير القرآن العظيم " لأبى الفداء اسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير ت 774 هـ*
*6.      * *" الجواهر الحسان فى تفسير القرآن " لأبى زيد عبد الرحمن بن محمد الثعالبى ت 876 هـ*
*7.  * *" الدر المنثور فى التفسير بالمأثور " للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطى ت 911 هـ*
*     ب*-    * *التفسير بالرأى*
*1- اللغة              2- النحو             3- التصريف          4- الاشتقاق* 
*5- المعانى            6- البيان             7- البديع             8- علم القراءات*
*9- علم أصول الدين     10- علم أصول الفقه            11- اسباب النزول والقصص*
*12- الناسخ والمنسوخ    13- الفقه          14- الاحاديث المبينة لتفسير المجمل والمبهم*
*ثم أخيراً الملكة التى يهبها الله عز وجل للإنسان*
*المؤلفات* 
*1.  * *" مفاتيح الغيب " للفخر الرازى ت 606 هـ*
*2.   * *" أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل " لقاضى القضاه ناصر الدين عبد الله بن عمر بن محمد البيضاوى ت 685 هـ*
*3. * *" لباب التأويل فى معانى التنزيل " لعلاء الدين على بن محمد بن ابراهيم المعروف بالخازن المتوفى 741 هـ*
*4. * *" البحر المحيط " لأثير الدين أبى حيان محمد بن على بن يوسف الأندلسى ت 745 هـ*
*5. * *" ارشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم " لأبى السعود محمد بن محمد بن مصطفى العمادى المتوفى سنة 982 هـ*
*·      * *باعتبار كيفية تناوله وعرضه*
*           أ*-       * *التفسير التحليلى* 
*هو الشرح وفك المستغلقات وكشف إبهامه وهو شرح النص القرآنى شرحاً مستفيضاًمن مؤلفاته*
*1.  * *" جامع البيان "*
*2.  * *" البحر المحيط"*
*        ب*-    * *التفسير الاجمالى* 
*وهو عرض المعنى القرآنى عرضاً مجملاً .مؤلفاته" تفسير الجلالين "*

*·      * *باعتبار عموم موضوعاته أو خصوصها*
*     أ*-       * *التفسير العام*
*هو عرض مفردات الكتاب .كمفردات القرآن – لمحمد حسنين مخلوف*
*  ب*-    * *التفسير الموضوعى*
*هوتناول بعض المواضيع فى العبادات مثلاً .ككتاب " أضواء البيان " للشنقيطى .*
*وككتاب " نيل المرام في تفسير آيات الأحكام " لصديق خان القنوجي*
*تنبيــــه*
*           قال الزركشى :- يكثر فى معنى الآية أقوالهم واختلافهم ويحكيه المصنفون للتفسيربعبارات متباينة الالفاظ ويظن من لا فهم عنده أن فى ذلك اختلافاً فيحكيه أقوالاً وليس كذلك بل يقول كل واحد منهم ذكر معنى ظهر من الآية ، وإنما اقتصر عليه لأنه اظهر عند ذلك القائل أو لكونه اليق بحال السائل ، وقد يكون بعضهم يخبر عن الشىء بلازمة ونظيرة والآخر بمقصوده وثمرته والكل يؤول إلى معنى واحد غالباً والمراد الجميع فاليتفطن لذلك ولا يفهم من اختلاف العبارات اختلاف المرادات كما قيل* 
*                 عباراتنا شتى وحسنك واحد* 
*                                                          وكل إلى ذال الجمال يشير * 
*            هذا كله حيث أمكن الجمع فأما إذا لم يمكن الجمع فالمتأخر من القولين عن الشخص الواحد مقدم عنه إن استويا فى الصحة وإلا فالصحيح المقدم وكثيراً ما يذكر المفسرون شىء فى الآية على جهة التمثيل لما دخل فى الآية فيظن بعض الناس أنه قصر الآية على ذلك .*

----------


## عمرو يس

اين التعليقات ايها الاخوة الكرام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

